
A Twitter bot solves a video game mystery: "StarTribes: Myth of the Dragon Lord" - cpeterso
https://www.patreon.com/posts/16866652
======
johnchristopher
I don't understand what the bot did and why it's relevant. And I read the
article twice.

~~~
ryanlol
The bot tweeted a GIF from an old CD full of GIFs.

Someone recognized the GIF to be from an unreleased videogame.

The bot did not solve any mysteries.

